# EPAL adapta-se às alterações climáticas



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2013 às 13:46)

*EPAL adapta-se às alterações climáticas*


> Aumento das temperaturas máximas anuais entre os 1,7º C e os 3º C, redução da precipitação entre 7,6% e 20,9% no pior cenário, e mais anos de seca extrema e de ondas de calor, face aos últimos 29 anos. Estas são algumas das conclusões do primeiro estudo feito em Portugal sobre as alterações climáticas e sobre como adaptar o ciclo urbano da água a diferentes cenários, o Adaptaclima.
> 
> Os dados do estudo, ontem apresentado pela Empresa Portuguesa das Águas Livres (EPAL), responsável pelo abastecimento de água a cerca de um quarto da população portuguesa (cerca de três milhões de pessoas, em 35 concelhos), apontam como principais consequências das alterações climáticas na rede pública o facto de o caudal médio anual dos rios «poder diminuir de 20% a 34% na chegada à albufeira de Castelo de Bode, a principal origem de água da EPAL (75%), e entre 31 e 49% em Valada do Tejo, a segunda, até ao final do século».
> 
> ...



Projecto interessante.
http://www.adaptaclima.eu/?idioma=pt


----------

